# Potential show puppy picked for me



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

So my breeder picked my boy out, here are pics of him stacked. There were 3 potential show pups she could have chosen, she mentioned for me that she chose the boy that was slightly shorter bodied with more rear angle, and a nice head. The other one was longer bodied with more hock, and another was similar to the one she picked. 

What do you think of his chest and front etc? Would love to hear everyone’s comments it’s very interesting as I am a complete newbie and have never tried my hand at showing. I hope he gets to win something one day!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm no expert on show pups but he looks absolutely gorgeous, huge congratulations I'm sure he'll be a winner, both in the ring and definitely in your hearts, good luck!.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What does it take in Singapore to finish a dog? He looks well-balanced I would wonder about tail set is all and that is just one photo.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> What does it take in Singapore to finish a dog? He looks well-balanced I would wonder about tail set is all and that is just one photo.












Here’s what’s required to be titled as champion! It would be amazing if I could get that far! Hopefully his tail isn’t too high? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So, I wonder- how much competition does that CH require, or can a dog be the only one and get BOB /CC that way?

I dk on the tail, it is the only piece that distracts for me and that is just one photo.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Good luck on your new adventure! I would like to know the breed description standard for your governing group. as well as qualifications / rules?? not sure if I'm asking this correctly but what are the judging rules, not just the point assignments.
LOL I'm learning through you 
You have a lovely pup and hope you enjoy. Will your breeder be mentoring you?


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

yes if they are the only dog competing in their class they will win BOB/CC. i guess that will make my life a little easier *hopefully*? it will be nice if i could start with minor puppy to learn how to handle and have a show experience for the 1st time. my pup will probably arrive mid January and there is a show on the 20th February so i'm pretty tempted to enter for this show!! just to try!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> So, I wonder- how much competition does that CH require, or can a dog be the only one and get BOB /CC that way?
> 
> I dk on the tail, it is the only piece that distracts for me and that is just one photo.


yes if they are the only dog competing in their class they will win BOB/CC. i guess that will make my life a little easier *hopefully*? it will be nice if i could start with minor puppy to learn how to handle and have a show experience for the 1st time. my pup will probably arrive mid January and there is a show on the 20th February so i'm pretty tempted to enter for this show!! just to try!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Good luck on your new adventure! I would like to know the breed description standard for your governing group. as well as qualifications / rules?? not sure if I'm asking this correctly but what are the judging rules, not just the point assignments.
> LOL I'm learning through you
> You have a lovely pup and hope you enjoy. Will your breeder be mentoring you?


for standard, i think it is safe to follow the FCI show standard as the singapore kennel club holds these SKC shows alongside the SKC shows, so im guessing that standard is the one to follow ( i tried to search on the SKC website for golden retriever breed standard but did not find anything haha!) 
http://www.fci.be/Nomenclature/Standards/111g08-en.pdf as for qualifications and rules oh goodness i don't think i know enough to comment on this!

unfortunately my breeder is based overseas, she is a judge herself, so she linked me up with a judge based in Singapore to guide me so that is helpful, at least i am not completely alone! i wished we had handling classes like in the US though, that would help a lot but unfortunately we do not it seems?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You should wait until at least 6 months to show your pup. He will need all of his puppy shots so he doesn't catch any bad diseases. Some of the experts out there maybe know of some kind of online videos you can watch for learning how to stack your pup. Your pup's breeder might be an excellent source to show you handling techniques and maybe even give you private lessons.
Whoops! just read where your breeder is based overseas. Perhaps the judge based in Singapore can help you or suggest someone who could give you lessons on stacking and setting up for going around the ring.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I second that- wait- unless you are getting a puppy @ 6 months or older, he would be too young to show meaningfully. And not sure minimum age there for shows but here, some have puppy classes for 4-6 mo old but there is no way to win points from there the dog must be at least 6 months old to win a point.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

thank you! i will be bringing him to meet the judge mentor to see how it goes and what he advises as well.

yes minor puppy points won't count towards the title. i was also thinking that it might just be an added stress trying to get him trained up by the February show, as i want to enjoy it! there is a show in April where he will be 6 months so that's another chance.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

Lovely puppy. I think the breeder's reasons for the pick sound logical.


----------

